# Looking for rats in california-i live near bakersfeild



## EmberDockens (Jul 9, 2012)

I am looking for a couple ratties to adopt as i cannot find any anywhere else.


----------



## EmberDockens (Jul 9, 2012)

Bakersfield California


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Rattie Tattie Rescue, a rescue based in Cincinnati, Ohio, has just pulled a large rescue from a cruelty case. At the time of the rescue there was 119 rats that were pulled. There is now double that due to almost every female being pregnant. The reason I'm posting about this is because RTR is planing and organizing a large train around the states and they may be stopping in California. It wouldn't hurt for you to fill out an application just in case. Here's the link, just fill out and follow the instructions! http://www.rattietattierescue.com/adoption-questionnaire.html


----------

